# Legal Question @ medical marijuana



## medmarijuana* (Jul 20, 2009)

(Although illegal by definition) is it tolerated to ship or transport medical marijuana from one medical state to another if it can be proven that both the sender and receiver are medically licensed? 

If you are aware of any cases or stories, they would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Budders Keeper (Jul 20, 2009)

mail is federal..definate no no


----------

